# Ask Amy



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

What about the knives.


> Dear Amy: When our family gets together for any holiday, my nieces husband has to bring a gun with him.
> 
> He has a permit. He thinks his permit gives him permission to carry a loaded gun wherever he goes. He even takes it to church. I requested that he leave it at home when coming to my house.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i totaly agree. even tho i own guns, and even own a hand gun. i keep my long guns locked in the closet and my hand gun locked in a small safe in my bedroom. i dont have a carry permit any more, but when i did i respected others rights in there own home. i only carried my handgun when i felt my family might be in harms way. like when out fishing and camping, and even shopping. but never did i feel a threat when in my families homes.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe,Maybe not. The truth is it could happen any where. Don't really matter where you think danger is. If we knew we could avoid it. Now I also don't carry all the time but really should. The one time you don't might be yours or your family's live. Guns are like any tool as good or bad as the one using it. Also asking a anti gun nut is no way to get the truth.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

you have the right to not allow it in your house but that that is his right to carry if he wants and lets look at it like this every armed gun men in this world wants you to be unarmed you pass people every day that are carring you just dont know it alot are illegal and what about the 80 year old woman who had her house broke in to and her and her husband were beaten tied up and killed for 100 dollars and some pain meds they didnt feel threatened at home what about the innocient people killed every year just because they were unarmed and in the wrong place once again guns dont kill people they dont get up in the middled of the night and kill you when you are sleeping if you dont like guns then its your right as a american BUT IF YOU TRUST PEOPLE AS A HOLE THEN YOU ARE ONLY ASKING FOR IT it isnt 1950s anymore a hand shake means nothing so good for you for sticking up for what you belive but rember this when you think you are at your safest you are at your weakest kids shoot them selfs on accident because parents arnt doing there jobs my son knows were the guns are but has been tought what to do if he finds them knows not to touch and most important has respect for them he also has been tought not to point it at something that he does not intend to hit as for the anti gun people let me ask this its still we the people right so stop pushing your belifes on others and keep to your self you do your thing ill do mine and we will both be happier


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

first thing i thought when i read this bullcrap is "whats Reels purpose here?, whys he posting this??" im still not really sure and im getting a bit tired of people posting a link with no explanation or very little... hey reel, whats your point, ARE YOU TROLLING??? what about the knives?? im confused... please explain why you posed this.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Wondering if you should disclose your pocket knife while making your holiday rounds? I'm with Ez on being a bit confused.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

> Dear Battle: I shared your letter with a spokesperson for the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence, who responded with this statistic: A gun in any home is four times more likely to be used to kill or injure a loved one in an unintentional or accidental shooting than it is to be used for self-defense (bradycampaign.org).


There are more children injured and killed riding bicycles than are injured or killed with firearms So we should ban bicycles in the home as well.



> This man may believe he is somehow protecting his family, but by carrying a loaded gun he is placing them (and anyone else in the home) at risk.


Wow, really? Is the gun this person is carrying going to somehow jump out of its holster by itself and start indiscriminately shooting at people in the home?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BigV said:


> There are more children injured and killed riding bicycles than are injured or killed with firearms So we should ban bicycles in the home as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? Is the gun this person is carrying going to somehow jump out of its holster by itself and start indiscriminately shooting at people in the home?


Depends how responsible he is doesnt it? If he has it out for some reason and leaves it laying? If he gets trashed?? This the season! Just sayin. Maybe there were underlying circumstances. Personally, I wouldn't trust just anyone with a gun. It's all about the owner right? What if the dude was a little goofy to begin with? Throw some alcohol on there and maybe hed be a bit dangerous who knows. Bottom line it's just as much her right to not want a gun in her house. More power to her. Stop talking about the gun itself. It's about the owner.

Although the person doesn't really say why, thatd be my guess.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wondering if you should disclose your pocket knife while making your holiday rounds? I'm with Ez on being a bit confused.


Not sure why a man would disclose he was carrying to a women with a problem either. Being a relative he should have know.
When I carry I don't disclose or brag. If some makes me pull and show it will be for one reason. Daddy always said if a man pulls a gun he better be ready to use it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i think the original letter posted in the advice column was written in a confrontational tone. That sets the stage for any responses as well. It comes down to what you feel your beliefs are worth. How far are you willing to go to stand up for your belief.

If I was the visiting relative with the permit and my family member asked me to respect their wish to not have firearms present, then the handgun would be locked in the glove box or gunsafe in the car.

Whenever i go to a friends or aquaintance's home i advise them that I am carrying. They have the right to control their home just like i do in mine. 

The fact that the advice columnist went to Brady Campaign for input tells me which side of the gun control line the columnist lands on. I think the columnist used this letter to further their own agenda. media puppet master putting spin on EVERY issue.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

No politics cause that causes thread lockage. (you really have no idea how hard it is to keep my mouth shut tho!)

Simple, I do not go where I cannot carry. My answer to the whiny relative would be "have a nice time with your dinner, as myself and my family with have with ours."

Oh, and Amy, take your fear mongering, lying and totally baseless advice and shove it!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

This thread is doomed. OP is obviously trolling with the lack of response. Although I'd like totake this opportunity to say I truly feel for anyone paranoid enough to feel they have to have a handgun with them at all times. You poor things.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

It is called principals and standing for what you believe in. Too many of our rights are going south due to whishy washy whiney boxes having the attitude of "if it does not effect me then who cares" ALL of our rights and priviliges should be supported fully. This is why civilized men with a difference of opion are free to discuss issues. If the whiney boxes have their way your right to free speech may be on the endangered list as well............I vote with my feet and wallet.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been carrying since 1971 and although most of my friends are aware of it I do not say anything about it and no one cares. It does not seem to even come to there mind but if they were to think about they would assume I was carrying. I almost always carry very concealed.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

let me say this we live in a time were it is alright to protest at the funerals of dead americans that gave there lives for you to be free and this is what we do to each other try to destroy each others rights because we dont understand them what happened to together we stand divided we fall look were we are now wake up american


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

squiddy said:


> let me say this we live in a time were it is alright to protest at the funerals of dead americans that gave there lives for you to be free and this is what we do to each other try to destroy each others rights because we dont understand them what happened to together we stand divided we fall look were we are now wake up american


Not sure what this has to do with having a relative over for a hoilday dinner?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

What about the knives....I get it....'IF' the gun is such a threat and not wanted in the house, aren't the knives a threat also?...Respect the home owners request..it is their home...if you do not like it, don't go!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

M R DUCKS said:


> What about the knives....I get it....'IF' the gun is such a threat and not wanted in the house, aren't the knives a threat also?...Respect the home owners request..it is their home...if you do not like it, don't go!


Haha.. Sure a knife is a threat, but not much to anyone with a gun...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't feel sorry for a man with a gun for he has little to be scared of. I feel sorry for the people who still believe they don' t! I' d sooner have a gun in my pocket then a cop on the phone! This country wasn't built on what ifs. People who say what if is ruining it. You can choose to worry, or choose not to. Charge me when I do something wrong. Not in case I do!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

most of you are making good points about carring your gun. and i agree with you. but anyone has the right to say i dont want you to carry it in my house. just respect that right or stay home. and i,ll respect your right to carry your gun anywhere elce you want to. i do believe that people carring guns helps prevent crimes. but i also believe there is a time and place for it.

i had a beautiful 14 yr old niece that was shot and killed a few years ago. when a friend of her brother came in and found my brothers hand gun and shot her. its a long story so i wont go into it here. but she is still just as dead.

i believe i will tell you alittle about it. my niece and her brother had moved to chicogo to live with her dad. she had been raped, so she was afraid when her dad was at work. so she always made him leave the gun where she could get it. they wasnt sopposed to have company. but her brothers friend showed up. he picked up the gun and started to play with it. her brother told him it was loaded to put it down. he wouldnt, so my nephew started taking the gun from him. it went off and shot the ceiling. then he gave up the gun. my nephew was shaken up so he took the gun and laid it on the table. the boy waited alittle then went over picked up the gun pointed it at my niece and called her name. when she looked at him he shot her.

he told the police that he thought my nephew had unloaded the gun. they ruled it an accedental shooting. and he walked away. we did find out later that he was a gang member. and when he turned up shot to death a couple of years later, we lost no sleep over it.

like alot of you all have said any gun is as safe as the person holding it. and i would have to know you pretty good to let you carry a gun around my house. i have another nephew that lives in tenn. he has a handgun. he brings it out when he has company and shows it off. he will hand it to anyone loaded to look at or shoot. he is not someone i would want carring his gun in my house. im sorry but thats just the way i am. but so many people think guns are toys. i dont want one of those people carring there gun in my house. if its somebody that i know and know they are safe with there gun then i,ll never say a thing. if i dont know you well enough for you to carry your gun and you feel unsafe in my house without it, then just stay home, and there wont be any hard feelings.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> most of you are making good points about carring your gun. and i agree with you. but anyone has the right to say i dont want you to carry it in my house. just respect that right or stay home. and i,ll respect your right to carry your gun anywhere elce you want to. i do believe that people carring guns helps prevent crimes. but i also believe there is a time and place for it.
> 
> i had a beautiful 14 yr old niece that was shot and killed a few years ago. when a friend of her brother came in and found my brothers hand gun and shot her. its a long story so i wont go into it here. but she is still just as dead.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, your borught up some good points Sherman.

There was a guy over the weekend at a Patriots football game who shot himself in the leg trying to unload his gun in the parking lot. There are too many people with guns who don't know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Haha.. Sure a knife is a threat, but not much to anyone with a gun...


21 foot rule Thomas. We have practiced this and 21 feet is about right for an average. How many of your relatives houses have rooms wider than 21 feet? LOL

Heck a hammer can do some major damage in the average living room full of people. Two people in the room=room to move. 6-8 people in the living room=panic and stampede.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> 21 foot rule Thomas. We have practiced this and 21 feet is about right for an average. How many of your relatives houses have rooms wider than 21 feet? LOL


What is the 21 foot rule as it pertains to a knife you ask??



> The 21 foot 'rule' is that 21 feet is the average distance a person with a knife can cover in the time it takes for someone to pull their gun, aim, and shoot. So in theory inside of 21 feet the person with the knife has the advantage.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> How many of your relatives houses have rooms wider than 21 feet? LOL.


my living room is


----------

